# When does your cervix usually start to dilate?



## 1bunintheoven

Is there a week it usually starts to dilate slowly until delivery? Or is it something that once it starts dilating that means labour is coming very soon? When did/do your dr's and midwives start to check for that?


----------



## Jessicax5

I'm pretty sure they start around 37 weeks (US). 
With my first I wasn't dilated at all at my 39 week appointment, had her at 39w3d.
My second I was dilated a 3-4 at 38 1/2 weeks and had her at 39w5d.
My third I don't really remember but I had a sweep at 38 weeks and had her at 38w3d. :)


----------



## ChristinaRN

Everyone is different. Some people dilate weeks before delivery.....some don't start dilating till labor has started! My girlfriend was 1cm dilated at 28 weeks and didn't deliver till 39 weeks. Also, 2nd 3rd 4th etc pregnancies tend to start to dilate earlier but still don't mean labor is eminent. 
I think they start checking around 37 weeks....


----------



## Mother of 4

I agree. Everyone is different. I started dialating early with all of my kids.


----------



## Cattia

I was 2cm dilated on Monday when I had my sweep, had another one today and still 2cm dilated. My cervix is still thick and baby not engaged yet, so who knows how long it will take! Apparently you can walk around 4cm dilated and not even know it, yet when I had my daughter I was in agony by the time I was 4cm dilated and had been having contractions for 2 days, so I think every pregnancy is different.


----------



## fiveoyea

I have gone from a fingertip dilated to 3cm over the past 4 weeks and I'm 50% effaced.... so it's taken some time for me but hopefully things will move along soon :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

at 36+4, my cervix was a bit softer and shortened
at 37+2 it was completely soft and 2cm dilated

it's wait and see, next apointment is at 38+2 (if i make it)


----------



## VieraSky

I am 35 weeks, and last week I was having cramps in my lower belly and when I called the dr he wanted me to come in for monitoring. So I went in, and they monitored me and checked me out, and discovered that I was 1cm dilated! They sent me home and told me to rest, but that it was very possible that I was going to go into labor later that evening. Well, I've been home ever since, and LO is still in my tummeh! :)


----------



## XJessicaX

I don't think they check UK ladies for dilation until we are actually in full blown labour.

Bit annoying really as I have Swiss friends who know exactly what is going on with their babies and cervix's etc.. I want to know about mine!


----------



## 1bunintheoven

Thats no fun Jessica! Couldn't u ask your midwife to do a quick check for you anyways? Doesn't hurt to ask really:)


----------



## PrayinForBaby

I dilated to 1cm at 30+5, then at 34 wks was 3cm and sat there til the morning of 35+6 when I went to 5cm and 90% effaced...she was born that night.


----------

